# Krebsschere hat geblüht



## resa51 (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

gestern habe ich an zwei Krebsscheren kleine Blüten entdeckt
Die Krebsscheren sind noch recht jung; Ableger mit ca. 20 cm Durchmesser.
Die sind in diesem Früjahr beim Teilen von der Mutterpflanze aufgestiegen.
Die Blüten waren nur einen Tag offen, heute ist davon leider nichts mehr zu sehen


----------



## Thundergirl (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Hallo Reiner,

das ist normal, dass sie nur einen Tag blühen. Dafür werden sie von unten immer wieder Blüten nachschieben, die dann auch nur einen Tag blühen werden. Meine Blühen auch wieder kräftig, aber auch nur die Ableger von diesem Jahr.


----------



## danyvet (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

WOW! Vor Neid erblass 

Meine Krebsscheren werden wohl nie blühen 
Aber ich muss schon froh sein, wenn sie nicht eingehen. Meine haben auch nie so starke steife Blätter, die sind eher dünn und biegen sich ein bisschen nach unten. Die Blätter scheinen auch eher dünn, fast so, als würden sie schon verrotten, aber sie leben noch, machen auch hin und wieder Ableger, werden aber nicht wirklich groß und stark. Brauchen Krebsscheren vielleicht eher härteres Wasser? Meins ist ziemlich weich.


----------



## resa51 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Hallo Nicole,

Das waren jetzt schon Ableger von Deinen Pflanzen aus dem letzten Jahr. 
Die haben sich alle prächtig entwickelt. Aus Deinen 4 Pflanzen sind jetzt 11 geworden


----------



## resa51 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Hallo Dany,
also unser Wasser kommt mit 4°GH und 2°kH aus der Leitung. Nach dem das Eis auf dem Teich im Frühjahr geschmolzen war  hatte ich etwa diese Werte und bin durch Aufhärten jetzt bei 6°kH und 8°gH. Die Pflanzen sind trotzdem schön kräftig geworden.


----------



## Thundergirl (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Also mein Teichwasser war die letzten Jahre auch eher weich. Gesamthärte liegt bei mir bei 6. Und wachsen tun sie wie Unkraut (können einige User bestätigen). Manche Krebsscheren sind einfach eigen.

Anbei mal ein Foto von 2009.


----------



## danyvet (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Hm, da ist ja mein Wasser sogar noch etwas härter. Wobei, so genau kann ich das gar nicht sagen, diese Streiferltest sind manchmal schwierig zu interpretieren. Wie schauts mit deinem Nitratwert aus? Temperatur?


----------



## Thundergirl (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Freut mich dass sie sich so gut entwickelt haben. Von Elke habe ich auch schon positives Featback bekommen. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie sich die anderen Ableger entwickelt haben, die ich bisher in ganz Deutschland verschickt habe.


----------



## danyvet (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

ooops, jetzt ist noch Nicole dazwischen gekommen, meine Fragen waren an Rainer gerichtet 
Aber bei dir, Nicole, krebsen die Scheren ja auch wie irre!!! Stört mich also nicht, wenn du auch noch ein paar Werte bekannt gibst


----------



## danyvet (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Nicole, verschickst du auch nach Ösiland?  Vielleicht liegts ja an den Genen deiner KSs ;-)


----------



## resa51 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Nicht streiten:smoki

Nitrat <0,12
Temperatur 21° C, ist bei uns seit einigen Tagen richtig warm


----------



## Thundergirl (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Also zum Nitrat kann ich gar nichts sagen. Der fehlt noch in meinem Testset, vielleicht hat Reiner so einen. Wassertemperaur liegt aktuell zwischen 23 und 25 °C, Tendenz steigend. 

Ja ich habe schon mal einen Krebsschere nach Österreich geschickt und die hat sich dort prima vermehrt. Werde dich mal auf die Warteliste setzten. Vielleicht klappt es dieses Jahr noch mit uns.


----------



## danyvet (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Reiner, wer streitet denn? 
Deine Werte, zumindest jene, die du bisher genannt hast, sind ziemlich ident mit meinen, wenn das Streiferl nicht irrt. Vielleicht sollt ich mir mal so einen Tröpfchentest besorgen. An irgendwas muss es ja liegen, dass meine so dahinkümmern. Hm, es kann auch nicht wirklich an der Sorte liegen, denn meine ursprüngliche hab ich auch von einer Nachbarin, und der ihre sehen so aus wie Reiners. Meine jetzigen sind alle Kindel von dieser Nachbars-KS. bzw. tw. schon Kindeskindel  sog. Enkelkrebsscheren


----------



## danyvet (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Oooooh! Danke, Nicole!  Und wenns heuer nix wird, ich nehm sie nächstes Jahr auch noch


----------



## resa51 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

hallo Dany,
ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren so einen Tröpfchentest von T****a besorgt, muß wohl der Sponsor von meiner Zoohandlung sein
bin aber recht zufrieden damit und teste auch regelmäßig. Die "Investition" hat sich auf alle Fälle gelohnt. Früher bin ich immer mit einem Fläschchen zur Zoohandlung -die machen ja die Test´s kostenlos - und dann aber mit einer Tasche Chemie wieder zurück.


----------



## danyvet (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

@ Reiner: hast du dir dann Test für Nitrat nachträglich besorgt? Ich kenn den von T***a, aber der hat kein Nitrat dabei, nur Nitrit. Vielleicht gibts aber auch verschiedene Testköfferchen von der Firma und du hast eine "Profi"-Variante


----------



## resa51 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

@Dany,
in meinem Köfferchen ist drin:
pH
KH
GH
NH3/NH4
NO2
NO3
O2
ich habe nichts nachträglich gekauft.


----------



## hoboo34 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Mein Babys die mir Nicole geschickt hat. haben sich mehr als prächtig entwickelt und blühen seit Wochen.
Die schieben die Blüten so rasch nach, dass fast jeden Tag ne neue Blüte aufpoppt.


----------



## Eugen (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Hi

Krebsscheren können auch mit hartem Wasser (GH=20°) zurechtkommen. 
Und blühen tun sie auch zuverlässig seit Jahren.
So sehen meine immo aus :

  ...


----------



## laolamia (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

meine zerfallen jedes jahr....
aber ich versuche es wieder


----------



## Teicher (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Hi, meine Krebsscheren vermehren sich ganz gut.  Jeder von die alten hat 2 oder 3 ableger.
Was mich wundert ist, mein Krebscheren steigen nicht nach oben!  Eine habe ich raus zum anschauen und endeckte dabei das die recht lange "wurzeln" hatte und war fest am boden verankert.  Wie sollen sie hoch steigen an der oberfläche wenn sie fest am boden sind?  Die meisten won meinen sind so wie so halb versteckt unter die Seerosen.  Ist es auch so bei andern??
:cu  Jimmy


----------



## resa51 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Hallo Jimmy,
einige meiner Ableger sind beim Abteilen von der Mutterpflanze aufgestiegen. Ich habe die Pflanzen geteilt, weil ich erst letztes Jahr von Nicole 4 Pflanzen bekommen hatte und die Ableger weiter im Teich verteilen wollte. Von den anderen Pflanzen ist aber auch eine aufgestiegen. Die langen Wurzeln wachsen dann in die Länge, bis die Pflanze an der Oberfläche ist. Sie blieb aber im Boden verankert.
Bis zum Herbst werden die Ableger sich dann auch wieder im Boden verankern und dann absinken.


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Wir haben reichlich Krebsscheren und auch "Krebsscheren-Nachwuchs".
Leider steigen sie nicht auf, geschweige denn, daß sie blühen.
Wasserwerte sind in Ordnung.
Wahrscheinlich muß ich mich einfach weiterhin gedulden.. ggggrrrr


----------



## elkop (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

hallo ihrs,
ich meine, es kommt vielleicht auch auf die sorte (kann man das so sagen?)an. die von nicole sind einfach wüchsig. mein wasser ist ganz weich. die ableger von heuer blühen, aber nicht alle. einige sind nicht so kräftig, wie die anderen, und haben das blühen verweigert. 
meine nachbarschaft und ich bedanken uns nochmals ganz lieb bei nicole für die schönen und fruchtbaren krebsscheren


----------



## Ribiza (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Hallo zusammen

wir haben im späten Frühjahr Krebsscheren im Gartencenter gekauft - sie sind verfault.
Ende Mai bekamen wir drei Exemplare vom lieben Nachbarn und siehe da, nun blühen sie, alle drei.


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Die sehen wunderschön - perfekt aus Eugen!

Meine drei Krebsscheren blühen auch üppig, sind alle oben!
Der große Medusalem habe ich erst seit ca. 2 Monaten, den Rest habe ich über den Winter bekommen  
Auch einige Junge konnte ich schon erspähen, habe eine ganze Krebsscherenbucht - tolle Pflanzen wie ich finde!


----------



## boesihexi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

laut wasserwerte und das, was man über krebsscheren so liest, dürften in meinem teich keine krebsscheren existieren  meine GH liegt über 16 :shock 

aber auch bei mir blüht gerade eine krebsschere und macht mich wahnsinnig stolz. kein schönes foto, aber es war zu grelle sonne. ich habe 3 stück letzten herbst in den teich geworfen und eine habe ich vor ein paar wochen von eugen bekommen. ich habe sie alle bei mehrmaligen teichentleerungen und bepflanzungen immer wieder hin und her schieben müssen. das mögen sie angeblich nicht, meine haben sich aber nicht daran gestört. in moment blüht nur eine, aber die anderen wachsen zusehends und einige sind an der oberfläche, auch die kleinen ableger, die ich von den mutterpflanzen abgetrennt habe.

also, an der wasserhärte allein kann es nicht liegen, wenn die krebscheren es nicht mögen. es müssen aber entweder fränkische, oder bayerische krebscheren sein, sonst wird nix daraus


----------



## Eugen (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*



boesihexi schrieb:


> ....also, an der wasserhärte allein kann es nicht liegen, wenn die krebscheren es nicht mögen. es müssen aber entweder fränkische, oder bayerische krebscheren sein, sonst wird nix daraus



  Genauso ist es


----------



## karsten. (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Hallo

tolle Theorien die da aufblühen 

hier meine :  

Jeder mit gut wachsenden Krebsscheren wird sich mit seinen glaubwürdigen Werten , egal mit welcher Härte am Co2-Rechner im gleichen
grünen Feld am blauem Rand wiederfinden .

dazu kommt mMn. noch:
wenig Stress durch Wind ,
nicht vollsonnig, (Ozonschädigung)
keine starken Temperatur- Härteschwankungen
sowie eine Art Microbiospäre durch höhere Pflanzenanzahl

mfG


----------



## boesihexi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

hi karsten!

tolle fotos die du da eingestellt hast. ich musste zweimal gucken bis ich kapiert habe, dass das ein feld von krebsscheren ist 

ich halte aber noch an meiner theorie fest, noch hast du mich nicht überzeugt  die fränkischen/bayerischen krebsscheren halten zumindest bei mir ständig eine volle breite ostwind und viel stress durch wiederholte teicharbeiten aus und viele pflanzen habe ich im teich noch nicht. die kresscheren vom letzten herbst waren die ersten, die sich gut erholt haben bei mir. das MUSS an den genen liegen oder am fränkischen wasser


----------



## geha (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*



boesihexi schrieb:


> das MUSS an den genen liegen oder am fränkischen wasser



so isses 

gruß Georg


----------



## karsten. (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Euer 




Lokalpatriotismus             





bringt uns da aber auch nicht weiter !


----------



## danyvet (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Danke, Karsten, für den Link zu Ausrechnen des CO2!
Ich hab zwar keinen Tröpferltest, aber der errechnete CO2 Wert aus dem Teststreifenergebnis würde gut zusammenpassen mit dem Umstand, dass meine KS nicht so toll sind (ich komm so auf 30-40, also eher Übergang grün zu orange  )


----------



## Teicher (2. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Abwarten und Tee trinken Eva-Maria.
Jimmy


----------



## hoboo34 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Eine meiner Nicole-Krebsscheren hat sich heute auf Grund gelegt 
Hab sie dann mit dem Kescher wieder hochgebiebelt, aber sie ist wieder abgesoffen.

Ist das OK, so ?


----------



## Majaberlin (2. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere hat geblüht*

Ja klar - lies dir das mal hier durch ... https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26479/?q=Krebsscheren


----------

